# New Spitfire Albion "IV"?



## williemyers (Oct 29, 2014)

a new print ad in ElectronicMusician for...."Spitfire Albion IV.....UIST". no details given, anyone know what this is all about??


----------



## doctornine (Oct 29, 2014)

Something else to punish the collective credit cards ?????

o=?


----------



## jules (Oct 29, 2014)

:shock: Oh god... i have not bought edna, sss, sable vol 2 yet... Hope i won't like the grange !


----------



## valexnerfarious (Oct 29, 2014)

williemyers @ Wed Oct 29 said:


> a new print ad in ElectronicMusician for...."Spitfire Albion IV.....UIST". no details given, anyone know what this is all about??


Was it and online add if so please post links


----------



## synthetic (Oct 30, 2014)

North Uist is an island on the north of Scotland. 61% Gaelic speakers. Could be a clue.


----------



## dhlkid (Oct 31, 2014)

Albion 4......What will that be?


----------



## jaeroe (Oct 31, 2014)

.....spitfire bagpipe library - large and small pipes .... an entire Albion of bagpipes....


----------



## dhlkid (Oct 31, 2014)

Hope it will be some useful or essential ensemble instruments patch


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Nov 6, 2014)

Very exciting! Looking forward to seeing what it entails!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Nov 6, 2014)

dhlkid @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Hope it will be some useful or essential ensemble instruments patch



I think that was the point of Albion V1.


----------



## IvyAudio (Nov 6, 2014)

jaeroe @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> .....spitfire bagpipe library - large and small pipes .... an entire Albion of bagpipes....



I'm betting on a followup to the crumhorn library.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Looking at recent releases I bet it would be more focused on electronic elements and acoustic drums/guitar etc. I feel most of the orchestral elements are covered well already.


----------



## williemyers (Nov 7, 2014)

I just wonder why a company (like Spitfire) would take out a full-page ad in a major trade meg - - I'm guessing they're still pretty expensive these days - - and then make no public pronouncement whatsoever about the product? Perhaps some half-wit advertising-type (no doubt wearing a pork-pie hat) has convinced them that they should first create a "buzz" about this phantom product - - that it will be "cool" to have all of us potential customers stumbling all over each other, trying to guess what they're up to. No doubt the ad-type has convinced them that this will endear them to us.....
I don't think so....
I really haven't got the time to waste, playing guessing games with Spitfire. If you've got enough of a product to take out a full-page ad, *TELL* us about it! If it's not ready for prime-time, fine but don't run the ad as a "teaser"....
remember - - like your mother taught you (or should have), nobody likes a "tease"!


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 7, 2014)

> electronic elements and acoustic drums/guitar


I am not excied at all about the recent drums & elecronic stuffs, so hopefully not.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 7, 2014)

> I just wonder why a company (like Spitfire) would take out a full-page ad in a major trade meg - - I'm guessing they're still pretty expensive these days - - and then make no public pronouncement whatsoever about the product? Perhaps some half-wit advertising-type (no doubt wearing a pork-pie hat) has convinced them that they should first create a "buzz" about this phantom product - - that it will be "cool" to have all of us potential customers stumbling all over each other, trying to guess what they're up to. No doubt the ad-type has convinced them that this will endear them to us.....
> I don't think so....
> I really haven't got the time to waste, playing guessing games with Spitfire. If you've got enough of a product to take out a full-page ad, *TELL* us about it! If it's not ready for prime-time, fine but don't run the ad as a "teaser"....
> remember - - like your mother taught you (or should have), nobody likes a "tease"!



I'm not sure why you're so surprised by this. This method of marketing is hardly new for them (and many other companies). It obviously has been working for them so maybe that advertising type in a pork-pie hat isn't such a half-wit... 

Those of us that followed the "eDNA what the hell is it?" thread for those few months will agree it ended up being a pretty enjoyable and funny thread. 

Noone is forcing you to play guessing games with them. This attitude of "don't tease me, I want to know everything RIGHT NOW!!" is a little childish.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 7, 2014)

I expect whatever it is, it will be epochal.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 7, 2014)

No ad bloke has been telling us anything... Hope that comforts the chap who doesn't like a tease. It's just us, playing games.

Albion, it'll be in the spirit of the rest of the range.... tools for TV, Film, Ad, Games, Trailermakers... so don't worry if you don't like our historic drums ranges and the half decade we spent making Earth.

V V exciting.... news soon.... but maybe on our own thread.

C. x


----------



## blougui (Nov 7, 2014)

williemyers @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> I just wonder why a company (like Spitfire) would take out a full-page ad in a major trade meg - - I'm guessing they're still pretty expensive these days - - and then make no public pronouncement whatsoever about the product? Perhaps some half-wit advertising-type (no doubt wearing a pork-pie hat) has convinced them that they should first create a "buzz" about this phantom product - - that it will be "cool" to have all of us potential customers stumbling all over each other, trying to guess what they're up to. No doubt the ad-type has convinced them that this will endear them to us.....
> I don't think so....
> I really haven't got the time to waste, playing guessing games with Spitfire. If you've got enough of a product to take out a full-page ad, *TELL* us about it! If it's not ready for prime-time, fine but don't run the ad as a "teaser"....
> remember - - like your mother taught you (or should have), nobody likes a "tease"!



Why so serious ?
Life's a cabaret !


----------



## Arbee (Nov 7, 2014)

british_bpm @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> ... so don't worry if you don't like our historic drums ranges and the half decade we spent making Earth


I'd suggest, sadly perhaps, that most customers don't care how much time, effort, cost, blood, sweat, tears etc we put into creating a product or service, they just care about how much value it is to them in their context. That's the difference between "customer" and "colleague", and IMHO any attempt to confuse the two will normally end in tears. Sarcastically slapping folk for not being appreciative or respectful enough of our efforts (esp. commercial efforts!) isn't endearing, even if emotionally understandable and even somewhat satisfying. Just saying...

.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 7, 2014)

british_bpm @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> ....so don't worry if you don't like our historic drums ranges and the half decade we spent making Earth.



Have to agree with Arbee, and others who have pointed out the sarcastic responses in other posts (mainly in the eDNA announcement post). I totally understand it's the passion and the amount of effort/time/money/work that goes into SF's libraries, and that's why they're widely regarded as one of the best, if not THE best!

I've just posted in the Low Reeds post that I'm saving up to get the whole Mural bundle, as I haven't started buying into the BML series yet, but everytime someone gets their head bitten off, it niggles me that little bit more why someone so passionate about what they do can be so unprofessional towards anyone who gives the slightest criticism.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 7, 2014)

british_bpm @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> No ad bloke has been telling us anything... Hope that comforts the chap who doesn't like a tease. It's just us, playing games.
> 
> Albion, it'll be in the spirit of the rest of the range.... tools for TV, Film, Ad, Games, Trailermakers... so don't worry if you don't like our historic drums ranges and the half decade we spent making Earth.
> 
> ...



I hope it is a brand new material and not a selection of past Albion patches.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 7, 2014)

I agree with Arbee too, and apologise in the context of this thread as it isn't one of ours. I think it can be observed that I only ever contribute in the commercial announcement forums and usually only in our own threads. I try to restrict a vehement defence to when something said is untrue, unfair or commercially damaging in a part of this forum that is used to promote products and stimulate interest. My comments earlier are, as correctly pointed out, more in the spirit of brotherhood and community here on this forum, not retailer to customer, and are therefore more of a knowingly sarcastic and sardonic nature than me trying to bite someone's head off.... truly.

I'll talk to Paul about how much we want to kiss and tell about AIV - UIST. It's our largest Albion undertaking yet, 6 days x 3, 3 hour sessions back-to-back in the hall. Can't promise just a bit more teasing though...


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 8, 2014)

> I hope it is a brand new material and not a selection of past Albion patches.



why on earth would you think that?


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 8, 2014)

prodigalson @ Sun Nov 09 said:


> > I hope it is a brand new material and not a selection of past Albion patches.
> 
> 
> 
> why on earth would you think that?




Some brand like to release selection from their past product and add some new material.

But on second thought, Spitifire is a hard working company, I don't think they will.


----------



## The Darris (Nov 9, 2014)

As an owner of all three Albions, there are gaps that can be filled with a 4h installment. Especially, if those who have not hopped aboard the BML range. Something the BML range doesn't do is the ensemble group patches. For instance, nothing (to my ears) beats the sound of their Low Legato Octaves from Albion 1. Getting the natural sound of Cellos and Basses playing in unison octaves in Lyndhurst Hall cannot be capture correctly with the BML range. 

As much as I love Albion 2, I am hoping they go back to the original concept of Albion 1 with the standard orchestral sound and get some of the other articulations we are missing from that installment. I would also love some more extended technique ensemble patches and even FX. I could always use more orchestral effects.:D

All in all, I have a feeling that Albion IV is going to be a no-brainer like the rest as it will not only have a great orchestral side but also contain a special niche that composer could use in their arsenal for their work. 

I hope to hear from the SF team on this soon.

Best,

Chris


----------



## DSP Bill (Nov 12, 2014)

british_bpm @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> I'll talk to Paul about how much we want to kiss and tell about AIV - UIST.



I hope you spill the beans before I spend all my money on Black Friday sales. Very interested in this.

Bill


----------



## tokatila (Nov 13, 2014)

Also an AD in computer music. I'm still waiting for tin whistle, bagpipes, harmonica and of course a Lira da braccio.


----------



## Resoded (Nov 13, 2014)

Also hoping for some more info, I need to plan my expenses.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 13, 2014)

It could be a choir


----------



## jules (Nov 13, 2014)

+1. More news before black friday would be a good thing !


----------



## SeattleComposer (Nov 13, 2014)

"It's our largest Albion undertaking yet, 6 days x 3, 3 hour sessions back-to-back in the hall."

That's pretty much enough info to make me set aside some $ for this one. 

I would also welcome bass/cello octaves in Air. We shall see. But I also love the synth stuff these guys cook up.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 13, 2014)

SeattleComposer @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> I would also welcome bass/cello octaves in Air.



Albion I has bass/cello octaves in Air.

Cheers.


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 13, 2014)

As does Iceni


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh yeah ^ forgot about that...


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 13, 2014)

VERY excited about Albion 4. It will most likely be an instant purchase whenever it comes out. All 3 Albions (and Sable) are probably the libraries I use most in my arsenal and I still get the chills when I hear those lush low strings in Iceni.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 14, 2014)

Is today the release day? I have been F5ing all day long. 8)


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 14, 2014)

That's a surprise. I thought the Albion thing was through. I have all 3 but must say I don't use it as often as I thought I would. When it comes to strings I still prefer LASS and Symphobia. I like the Albion legato octave one.

Question for die-hard Albion fans: what are your favourite Albion patches just in case I missed them?


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Nov 14, 2014)

Btw. where did ya hear about the Abion IV? I never found any info on he Spitfire site about any such thing. 

My favorite Albion patch is probably the Low legato from Albion 1. It's beautiful. I also like the low bass/cello short articulation. Powerful sound. I love most things in Albion.


----------



## maclaine (Nov 14, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> That's a surprise. I thought the Albion thing was through. I have all 3 but must say I don't use it as often as I thought I would. When it comes to strings I still prefer LASS and Symphobia. I like the Albion legato octave one.
> 
> Question for die-hard Albion fans: what are your favourite Albion patches just in case I missed them?



I think the octave legato patches in both the low and high strings patches are definite winners. The Brass Mid patch (horns doubling trombones) is fantastic as well, especially when playing quieter chords. The Woodwind Lo patch has excellent shorts for punctuating hits and stabs. The drum patches are good as well when layered with other percussion.


----------



## Vin (Nov 14, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ 15/11/2014 said:


> That's a surprise. I thought the Albion thing was through. I have all 3 but must say I don't use it as often as I thought I would. When it comes to strings I still prefer LASS and Symphobia. I like the Albion legato octave one.
> 
> Question for die-hard Albion fans: what are your favourite Albion patches just in case I missed them?



Strings low legato, miles better (and fatter) than any basses/cellos I've heard.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 14, 2014)

If someone took away woods shorts in A1 from me, I would have to kill them.

Oh and the string ostinato shorts, these two sounds got me through 12 hours of Sinbad score.

C.


----------



## pkm (Nov 14, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> Question for die-hard Albion fans: what are your favourite Albion patches just in case I missed them?



I use the Flautando Strings in Albion 2 all the time. Really beautiful soft sound.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll check them all out again. Oh, btw: I do like the Loegria strings quite a lot too and all the Darwin percussion. Don't care for the Ostinato shorts. Lol, maybe I do use Albion more then I realized.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 15, 2014)

The brass longs using volume swells is a magic patch, the trumpets up high on those have got me through many a piece.


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 15, 2014)

british_bpm @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> If someone took away woods shorts in A1 from me, I would have to kill them.
> 
> Oh and the string ostinato shorts, these two sounds got me through 12 hours of Sinbad score.
> 
> C.



Them shorts are tasty! Ya did some work on Alien: Isolation? w0000t! 



Guido Negraszus @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Question for die-hard Albion fans: what are your favourite Albion patches just in case I missed them?



There isn't a corner you shouldn't delve into - the pads are beaut as is other stuff in the Steam Band. Percussion holds some great gems. Loops - awesome, bonkers in parts.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 19, 2014)

"It is the brain, the little gray cells on which one must rely. One must seek the truth within--not without."

1) Hurdy Gurdy
2) Organ
3) Bagpipes
4) Harmonium
5) Pan pipe


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 19, 2014)

+1
Layered with eDNA and Steam Band even more fun.



pkm @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Guido Negraszus @ Fri Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Question for die-hard Albion fans: what are your favourite Albion patches just in case I missed them?
> ...


----------



## tokatila (Dec 6, 2014)

Albion logo got updated to the number IV style, the release is upon us.


----------



## tmm (Dec 6, 2014)

Loegria strings low half legato + pretty much all the Loegria high strings arts + the Albion WW shorts... A toss-up between those for "favorite Albion patch".


----------



## jaywave (Dec 7, 2014)

tmm @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> Loegria strings low half legato + pretty much all the Loegria high strings arts...



Agreed tmm. Those halfs have been my goto for many projects lately.
I did this demo http://youtu.be/vrfXutIhYoM just using Loegria patches and making most of the steamband/pads and its fx sections. 
I've seen many people say Loegria hasn't found much use in projects but I dug deep and found it a wealth of use!!

J


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 7, 2014)

More news here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3836369


----------



## thebob (Dec 8, 2014)

but in the meanwhile they release additional flutes.
the spitfire way : a bullet in your brain, a knife in your heart :lol: 

waiting for the download to be ready o[])


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 8, 2014)

Just keeping to our promise..... WE DID IT WE MADE A FULL ORCHESTRAL LIBRARY DEEP SAMPLED IN ONE YEAR!!!! 

I'm drunk...

x


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 8, 2014)

british_bpm @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Just keeping to our promise..... WE DID IT WE MADE A FULL ORCHESTRAL LIBRARY DEEP SAMPLED IN ONE YEAR!!!!
> 
> I'm drunk...
> 
> x



Well... it's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 8, 2014)

It's 21.32 here - *Rioja Alta 904* - best wine in the world.

x


----------



## thebob (Dec 8, 2014)

british_bpm @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Just keeping to our promise..... WE DID IT WE MADE A FULL ORCHESTRAL LIBRARY DEEP SAMPLED IN ONE YEAR!!!!
> 
> I'm drunk...
> 
> x



BRAVO !!
(for ruining us). 
(but mostly for pleasing us so much)

btw, your post fitted the face of your avatar quite well.


----------



## HardyP (Dec 8, 2014)

thebob @ 2014-12-08 said:


> btw, your post fitted the face of your avatar quite well.


LOL...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 9, 2014)

british_bpm @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Just keeping to our promise..... WE DID IT WE MADE A FULL ORCHESTRAL LIBRARY DEEP SAMPLED IN ONE YEAR!!!!
> 
> I'm drunk...
> 
> x



:lol: 

If you really got drunk, I assume that by now you are in a deep comatose sleep without rapid eye movements. One arm dangling on the side, fingertips half an inch away from the floor, with fingers getting already slightly numb, one shoe still on, unlaced, the other shoe around 20 feet away from the chosen place of rest, a surreal arrangement of five different chairs close to eachother with the expensive wintercoat of the secretary on top to cushin it a little bit (You will get an ear full!), the dark rusty sound of snoring filling the room after smoking that 7.6 inches double corona 50 cab cuban cigar together with the 21 years old single malt night cap, which turned out to be 7 nightcaps topping the several bottles 1.100,- Sterling a pop Château Lafite 1982 ( Now THAT's a fine wine, scratch that Alta 904!).... 

ah well.... Sweet dreams and

CONGRATS! o-[][]-o 

Best
G

P.S.
You left your wallet at Southeby's wine in 34-35 New Bond Street. :lol:


----------



## blougui (Dec 9, 2014)

Coming from France, I was in London for a long we. Went to the William Morris exhibition at the National Portrait. Couldn't help but to link Spitfire to Arts and Craft : a bunch of talented British artists with a desire to democratize the best of their craft - don't know about the political side of the SA adventure ; any suffragette in the team ? :D 

- Erik


----------

